# W40K 3D Models



## andrea1969 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi to all,

this is my first post and I have to say I'm glad to be here.
I really love the W40K universe so, being a 3D modeler, I've decide to start modeling some W40K stuff.
I would like to invite you to visit another forum where I've posted my recent works.
At this moment, a Black Templars Land Raider relic (a new pattern in honour of High Marshal Helbrecht) and the Adeptus Mechanicus Omnissiah's Victory Battleship.
Currently I have a WIP on the Black Templars Battlebarge "Eternal Crusade".
Your comments will be truly appreciated.
Hope this is the right place to post this kind of content ... if not, I'm very sorry.


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

That is some pretty amazing stuff! very well done.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Kudos to you, good work!


----------



## axiomatic (Jul 23, 2009)

I really like where some of this is going Andrea and I'm especially happy someone else has an interest in both 3D and 40k. Myself I'm currently professionally employed as a 3D and motion graphics Artist. 

I really like the level of detail you're getting on the actual geometry itself, although I hope you're using some sort of displacement projection for some of the smaller things like the emblazoned logos, working with all those polys could be killer.

Texturing needs some work but I do like that you've given it a 'painted' feel that is a homage to the minis. 

If it wasn't horribly shakey legal ground I'd suggest you consider getting your model 3D printed at the end of this


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Holy damn man, those are great!


----------



## andrea1969 (Aug 1, 2009)

@ FatBoyFat & Winterous: really many thanks for your comments and also for reputation points you gave to me 

@ Asmodeun: I'm happy to see you like my works ... thank you 

@ Axiomatic: glad to meet professional 3D artists. Regarding the modeling aspects I have to say there's no displacement in use for logos and small details. In spite of this, polycount is "relatively small" for a high detailed model (for example, 1M for the final Black Templars battlebarge, about 1.5M for Land Raider). Currently there are no textures on the models, only WIP renderings with simple shaders (dirt shader for Land Raider) but I'll work on this aspect in the near future (I hope).


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Some really fantastic stuff. You should do a whole bunch of Iron Warriors tanks.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Did you do them with blueprints?
Cause I really, really want them so I can model some 40k stuff.
Good, very detailed, I'll give you some rep!


----------



## andrea1969 (Aug 1, 2009)

@ Lord of Rebirth: many thanks ... eh eh it's a lot of work mate 

@ Shadow Hawk: really thank you. No blueprints at all (I have searched the Web for so long time but I never found them ))!!! 
So, only reference pics, especially for the battleships ... anyway, you can see battleships contain (and will contain) more details than the original models.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice stuff.. Kudo's and Rep! Though as mentioned, selling off stuff like this is a nono. and GW will send their MiBs after you.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MiB = Men in Black, or Men in Blue (ie: Smurfs)?


----------



## andrea1969 (Aug 1, 2009)

@ Inquisitor Einar: I know I know it's not possible to sell 3D models from W40K universe but I don't really want to sell them ... they're for personal use :wink:. Many thanks for rep. 

@ Winterous: man in blue ... I think


----------



## andrea1969 (Aug 1, 2009)

Only to announce a Black Templar Battlebarge 3D model update (the first modeling and detailing pass on the frontal and central part of the ship is now completed)


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm.. I guess that would be like. um.. Sending Leman Russ to make a 'peacefull arrest'?


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice... this reminds me that I need to get off my ass and continue working on my Typhus model... (sigh)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That Ad Mech ship is fantastic. +rep.


----------



## andrea1969 (Aug 1, 2009)

@ Inquisitor Einar: ah ... ok ... I'm thinking about a worst fate for me 
@ Revelations: thank you for the comment ... is your Typhus model somewhere on the Web ?
@ Khorne's Fist: many thanks mate for comment and rep  (I advise you to follow the Black Templars "Eternal Crusade" battleship WIP )


----------



## andrea1969 (Aug 1, 2009)

Only to announce another Black Templars Battlebarge "Eternal Crusade" 3D model update plus atmospheric scene rendering tests at Link 1 (or Link 2)


----------



## andrea1969 (Aug 1, 2009)

Big update of Black Templars "Eternal Crusader" Battlebarge 3D model plus close-in weapon system multi-target tracking and rapid fire animation at the following URL: *BT Battlebarge*


----------



## andrea1969 (Aug 1, 2009)

*The Lord Inquisitor Short CG Animation*

For all true WH40K fans, don't miss * "The Lord Inquisitor"* short CG animation by Erasmus Brosdau.
You can follow the progress on the official blog site (http://www.thelordinquisitor.com/), Facebook page (http://www.facebook.com/The.Lord.Inquisitor) and other channels (more informations on the blog homepage).
Please support this awesome project made by WH40K fans for the thousands fans out there.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Threadomancy?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Threadomancy?


It's his own thread, and he's adding relevant information; he's allowed to.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

He also started a new thread dedicated to that relevant information though, so that makes it questionable again IMO...


----------

